# turboxs manual boost controller, need help on install.



## gremlinjp (May 25, 2004)

i just bought a turbo xs boost controller and i was looking around my engine so i could hook it up. i looked in my haines manual and i could not see the turbo very well in pick or looking under my hood. can anyone send me a pic or diagram to help me with this? thank you...


----------

